# ThermoPro TP20 or Maverick 733?



## letsdothis

Hi all. I'm looking at getting my first dual probe thermometer. I have done a fair bit of research and narrowed it down to either the ThermoPro TP20 or the Maverick 733. I have read good and bad reviews regarding both on the forums and on Amazon reviews but I have not found any direct comparisons of the two models. And there seems to be a lack of more recent reviews. The best review I can find on the TP20 was done by the company. The Maverick has far more reviews of course.

Mavericks seem to be the popular choice but there seems to be a love/hate relationship going on with them. How does the TP20 hold up in comparison?

Does anyone own both? If so do you like one better than the other an why?

Does one tend to be more accurate (It appears Mavericks are often a few degrees off and maybe more at low temps. Does TP20 Have the same problems)?

Is one easier to use than the other?

How does battery life compare?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## tallbm

LetsDoThis said:


> Hi all. I'm looking at getting my first dual probe thermometer. I have done a fair bit of research and narrowed it down to either the ThermoPro TP20 or the Maverick 733. I have read good and bad reviews regarding both on the forums and on Amazon reviews but I have not found any direct comparisons of the two models. And there seems to be a lack of more recent reviews. The best review I can find on the TP20 was done by the company. The Maverick has far more reviews of course.
> 
> Mavericks seem to be the popular choice but there seems to be a love/hate relationship going on with them. How does the TP20 hold up in comparison?
> 
> Does anyone own both? If so do you like one better than the other an why?
> 
> Does one tend to be more accurate (It appears Mavericks are often a few degrees off and maybe more at low temps. Does TP20 Have the same problems)?
> 
> Is one easier to use than the other?
> 
> How does battery life compare?
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


Hi there and welcome!

I can answer a few of these questions as I own both.  Well owned both, I gave my mother the Maverick 733.

So far after a couple of smokes with the TP-20 I prefer it to the Maverick.

The TP probes were 211F in boiling water which is 212F so they reported 1F flow.  I can live with that :)  I don't remember the probe readings on my Maverick but I have 3 separate Maverick 732 hybrid probes and they all read 207F in boiling water so 5F low.  I can live with that too but don't really have to as my HeaterMeter controller allows me to put in an offset to compensate for the 5 degrees low so I know I'm always on :)

The TP20 is way easier to use than the Maverick.  It also seems to be of equal or comparable quality so ease of use is the major factor for me.  The Maverick 733 is more complicated than it needs to be.  The TP20 has less alarm features but in the end it covers the 90% of alarm needs, it is mainly just missing a "low" threshold which CAN be reached if you want to use both probes where one is set low and one is set high so if the temp drops to the low it goes off :)

I can't speak on battery life.

The only odd thing I find with the TP20 is that sometimes you get an odd characters for a number every now and again.  Like my temp setting of 193 actually shows something like "19E" or some other non numeric character for the number 3 in that case.  I don't know if it is all 3's but I can live with it.

So far the TP20 is great and is easier to use than the Maverick 733 so I am sold on the TP20 and would recommend it at this point of playing with it and going through 2 smokes.


----------



## letsdothis

That seems to be in line with what I've been reading. It seems like to TP-20 is generally a bit more accurate. And having the low temp alarm would be nice to know that the smoker is getting to cold but its not a deal breaker. Are there any other features that the ET-733 has that the TP-20 is missing and vice versa?


----------



## tallbm

LetsDoThis said:


> That seems to be in line with what I've been reading. It seems like to TP-20 is generally a bit more accurate. And having the low temp alarm would be nice to know that the smoker is getting to cold but its not a deal breaker. Are there any other features that the ET-733 has that the TP-20 is missing and vice versa?


*Maverick 733 Features that TP20 does not have:*

Low temp for smoker
Maybe More meat type options (pork, fish, beef, etc.) - I find I don't even use the meat feature I just change my cooking temp.  TP20 has meat features just maybe not as many
10 degree before set temp warning alarm - I honestly despise this feature.  If I set the temp to 165F I want to be alerted at 165F not 155F and then again at 165F
2 probe clips - the TP20 only has 1 probe clip and it is the "L" shaped clip rather than the upside down "V" shaped clip.  Also the TP20 probes are of a thinner diameter then the maverick probes and maverick clip holes so you will need to buy a multi hole "V" shape clip... if you ever want a 2nd clip for probe 2 or you want to change to the "V" shaped clips.  This is not a deal breaker for me because 1 probe is in meat, the other is using the one TP20 clip for rack level temp, no need for 2 clips in this simple case.
Alarm off/on - you can set the alarms to go off or to not go off. I personally want them to go off all the time except I could do without the smoker setting going off when the temp is reached.  That is kind of a given at some point.
*TP20 Features the Maverick  733 does not have:*

Rubber/silicon grip protective cases - nice and thoughtful feature when dropping the units
Reduced pointed tips on probes - makes it easier to insert probe into meat.  Some people really like it, some could care less
User "Programed" Meat Type - Whenever you change the set temp of a meat type (lets say beef) the meat type changes to "Prog" to indicate this is a user programed set temp and not a factory set temp/taste.  The advantage of this is to indicate to the user that they have strayed from the factory supplied settings which is good for someone like my parents who aren't so good with gadgets.  My mother accidentally change the max set temp of her Maverick 733 Chicken setting to 163F where the factory setting is 165F and it reported "Chicken" the whole time.  Thank goodness she forgot to set the alarm and went to 180F.  The TP20 will switch from "Chicken" to "Prog" in this case.  So I guess it is good in some cases.
Alarm always on except on smoker setting (i think) -  going off of memory here.  If I remember correctly the alarm will always go off when you choose a meat temp or set a programed meat temp without a need to set alarm on/off.  It's just on.  This makes alarms very simple.  Also I believe that when you have a probe on the smoker setting there is no alarm when the smoker hits the smoker set temp... I could be wrong on this one.  Anyhow no accidentally turning off an alarm like my mother does.
Sync is basically auto and works very well - the sync between handheld and broadcaster unit just works.  I believe there is a way to auto sync if needed BUT I have yet needed to while playing around and using during my few smokes.  I almost always had to manually sync the maverick. 
Ease of use/Possibly Less Buttons - the TP20 is very easy to use and the manual is like 1 sheet and you can figure out about 80% + functionality by just turning it on and pressing some buttons.  The Maverick requires reading the manual which is multi page and takes some practice to get down.  I had to write down the steps for my mother and it was seriously about 30 steps or more to set the temp, manual sync, and set alarms along with dealing with any other quirks.
Also I believe the TP20 has less buttons, so less combinations of buttons to remember, and less complication.
Timer - I don't use it but it has a timer.  I think the Maverick does not have a timer.  This would be good for applications where u are going on time vs temp.  Think veggies or smoked mac'n cheese like a guy just posted about.
Inverted Values - I have not used this feature but I believe you can invert time to count down rather than up. I'm not sure there are any inverted temp related functions and I can't even think of how that would work other than resting meat to a temp, but you can always check.  This feature is not so important to me but I can see where having a little makeshift timer helps.  I use the timer function on my microwave all the time while cooking stuff in the oven like pizza.  It would be nice for those who don't have a timer like I do on their microwave :)
That's about all I can think off.  I hope it helps :)


----------



## letsdothis

TallBM said:


> *Maverick 733 Features that TP20 does not have:*
> 
> Low temp for smoker
> Maybe More meat type options (pork, fish, beef, etc.) - I find I don't even use the meat feature I just change my cooking temp.  TP20 has meat features just maybe not as many
> 10 degree before set temp warning alarm - I honestly despise this feature.  If I set the temp to 165F I want to be alerted at 165F not 155F and then again at 165F
> 2 probe clips - the TP20 only has 1 probe clip and it is the "L" shaped clip rather than the upside down "V" shaped clip.  Also the TP20 probes are of a thinner diameter then the maverick probes and maverick clip holes so you will need to buy a multi hole "V" shape clip... if you ever want a 2nd clip for probe 2 or you want to change to the "V" shaped clips.  This is not a deal breaker for me because 1 probe is in meat, the other is using the one TP20 clip for rack level temp, no need for 2 clips in this simple case.
> Alarm off/on - you can set the alarms to go off or to not go off. I personally want them to go off all the time except I could do without the smoker setting going off when the temp is reached.  That is kind of a given at some point.
> *TP20 Features the Maverick  733 does not have:*
> 
> Rubber/silicon grip protective cases - nice and thoughtful feature when dropping the units
> Reduced pointed tips on probes - makes it easier to insert probe into meat.  Some people really like it, some could care less
> User "Programed" Meat Type - Whenever you change the set temp of a meat type (lets say beef) the meat type changes to "Prog" to indicate this is a user programed set temp and not a factory set temp/taste.  The advantage of this is to indicate to the user that they have strayed from the factory supplied settings which is good for someone like my parents who aren't so good with gadgets.  My mother accidentally change the max set temp of her Maverick 733 Chicken setting to 163F where the factory setting is 165F and it reported "Chicken" the whole time.  Thank goodness she forgot to set the alarm and went to 180F.  The TP20 will switch from "Chicken" to "Prog" in this case.  So I guess it is good in some cases.
> Alarm always on except on smoker setting (i think) -  going off of memory here.  If I remember correctly the alarm will always go off when you choose a meat temp or set a programed meat temp without a need to set alarm on/off.  It's just on.  This makes alarms very simple.  Also I believe that when you have a probe on the smoker setting there is no alarm when the smoker hits the smoker set temp... I could be wrong on this one.  Anyhow no accidentally turning off an alarm like my mother does.
> Sync is basically auto and works very well - the sync between handheld and broadcaster unit just works.  I believe there is a way to auto sync if needed BUT I have yet needed to while playing around and using during my few smokes.  I almost always had to manually sync the maverick.
> Ease of use/Possibly Less Buttons - the TP20 is very easy to use and the manual is like 1 sheet and you can figure out about 80% + functionality by just turning it on and pressing some buttons.  The Maverick requires reading the manual which is multi page and takes some practice to get down.  I had to write down the steps for my mother and it was seriously about 30 steps or more to set the temp, manual sync, and set alarms along with dealing with any other quirks.
> Also I believe the TP20 has less buttons, so less combinations of buttons to remember, and less complication.
> Timer - I don't use it but it has a timer.  I think the Maverick does not have a timer.  This would be good for applications where u are going on time vs temp.  Think veggies or smoked mac'n cheese like a guy just posted about.
> Inverted Values - I have not used this feature but I believe you can invert time to count down rather than up. I'm not sure there are any inverted temp related functions and I can't even think of how that would work other than resting meat to a temp, but you can always check.  This feature is not so important to me but I can see where having a little makeshift timer helps.  I use the timer function on my microwave all the time while cooking stuff in the oven like pizza.  It would be nice for those who don't have a timer like I do on their microwave :)
> That's about all I can think off.  I hope it helps :)


Thanks! This is the exact type of information I was looking for. You don't work for ThermoPro by any chance do you? :)


----------



## tallbm

LetsDoThis said:


> Thanks! This is the exact type of information I was looking for. You don't work for ThermoPro by any chance do you? :)


Hahahha nope I do not.  I'm glad the info helps.

By the way it was posted on here by a Thermopro rep that if you go to the itronics.com website (their website) and use the coupon code: *SMOKINGMEATFORUM*  you get 20% off.  It is also free shipping and likely no tax, so it is one heck of a deal :)


----------



## cprmom

Thanks for the code!! I have had the maverick 733 for over a year and love it! I have never used the TP20. I lloce the 2 prongs. One for smoker temp and one for meat. It's been huge help since my grill deck is about 32feet according to my husband from my kitchen. The remote is great! I am so sad cuz the remote transmitter was left outside during a huge rain storm and isn't working now. [emoji]128543[/emoji] I have used it at least once a week for last year and never replaced batteries. It's been super realiable till recent. So now I will research the TP20 and make a decision on to rebuy maverick where I am leaning.


----------



## cprmom

TallBM said:


> Hahahha nope I do not.  I'm glad the info helps.
> 
> By the way it was posted on here by a Thermopro rep that if you go to the itronics.com website (their website) and use the coupon code: *SMOKINGMEATFORUM* you get 20% off.  It is also free shipping and likely no tax, so it is one heck of a deal :)



The website is itronicsmall.com and the code saved $11.99 total is $48.00. Where Amazon has maverick for $69.99. I decided to order the tp20. Thanks Lets Do this for posting the question!!


----------



## dave schiller

I haven't used a TP20, but own a Maverick 733.  Today will be my first use of it.  I've been playing with it for the past few days and offer my observations about the unit:

The probe readings are consistent (within a degree or so) from an ice bath (33 &34) to boiling water (213 & 214) to the cooking chamber (279 & 278).  Close enough for me.  But accuracy and consistency are two different things.

The transmitter must be turned on within 60 seconds of turning the receiver on or the two boxes don't communicate.  That's not a big deal, but in order to turn the transmitter on, the battery cover has to be removed to access the on-off switch.  I place the transmitter face down to do this.  This is a bit cumbersome.  I had to use a spot of food grade grease on the small O-ring that surrounds the latch, as it had a tendency to fall out if the unit wasn't face down.

The display on the receiver is recessed a bit, but slightly "bulges" out from the cover on the transmitter, so I already have a scratch on it.  It would be better if both displays were recessed.

I'm guessing that the reason for the covered switch on the transmitter is so not to expose it to the elements.  Since the receiver would typically be inside or on my belt while cooking, it wouldn't be exposed while the transmitter would.

Overall, I don't have any major problems with the 733.  My issues are on the picky side.


----------



## tallbm

Cprmom said:


> The website is itronicsmall.com and the code saved $11.99 total is $48.00. Where Amazon has maverick for $69.99. I decided to order the tp20. Thanks Lets Do this for posting the question!!


I'm glad the code helped out!

Having owned both and I am liking the TP20 much better.  It is just easier to use.

I still would like to put it through it's paces a bit more but that is just a matter of time.  After this week I have quite a bit of time off work so I will get to do a bunch of smoking meat... I hope :)


----------



## dwdunlap

Just noticed this on Amazon  ThermoPro TP20 $57 and Prime shipping

I have the Maverick 733 which works adequatly (if my daughter is home to set it!)  She gets out the directions and figures out how to set the temps. I have to get my reading glasses and a magnifier to read the small print!!  Far, far too complicated for me unless I am using every week.

I'm looking really had at switching over the Thermo Pro for the ease of use so many mention on this thread. I see ease of use as a definet plus for me.

And, I'll soon have to replace both probes and they aren't cheap. ThermoPro has lifetime warranty on their probes and will replace for free. 

[  ]


----------



## cprmom

I used the TP 20 for the first time! WOW!! Super simple! Thanks for recommending!!


----------



## tallbm

Cprmom said:


> I used the TP 20 for the first time! WOW!! Super simple! Thanks for recommending!!


It is super simple compared to the Maverick.  Glad you enjoy it and I could help :)


----------



## bregent

>  it is mainly just missing a "low" threshold

That's a major shortcoming for me and seems odd that it's missing from their most expensive model, while their less expensive TP-08 has it.


----------



## tallbm

bregent said:


> >  it is mainly just missing a "low" threshold
> 
> That's a major shortcoming for me and seems odd that it's missing from their most expensive model, while their less expensive TP-08 has it.


[EDIT:  I double checked and the statement was not accurate so I did a strike through to keep people from following bad info 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ]

Yah that is odd.  You can always set both probes at different "Programmed" temps and one can act as a low threshold while the other acts as a high threshold.  Yeah it's not the perfect solution and occupies the extra probe but that is about the best work around that can be had if a low threshold is just as important as a high threshold.

Again, not a great solution but may work in some limited scenarios :)


----------



## bregent

TallBM said:


> Yah that is odd.  You can always set both probes at different "Programmed" temps and one can act as a low threshold while the other acts as a high threshold.  Yeah it's not the perfect solution and occupies the extra probe but that is about the best work around that can be had if a low threshold is just as important as a high threshold.
> 
> Again, not a great solution but may work in some limited scenarios :)


Really, does that work? For example, if my smoker is running at 250 and I want to set an alarm to 200 to detect a flameout, won't the alarm sound the entire time it's at 250?


----------



## tallbm

bregent said:


> Really, does that work? For example, if my smoker is running at 250 and I want to set an alarm to 200 to detect a flameout, won't the alarm sound the entire time it's at 250?


I'll need to double check.  I know I have had my alarm sound when over and then turned it off and then as the temp went back down and hit the number again I'm pretty sure it went off.  I also feel like this has happened on a number of occasions an happens when I pull meat out of the smoker and leave the probes behind and such.

I will need to test it and make sure what I am claiming is 100% accurate rather than going off what I am seeing or THINK I'm seeing when I do my smokes :)

Maybe tomorrow I'll get to check :)


----------



## tallbm

bregent said:


> Really, does that work? For example, if my smoker is running at 250 and I want to set an alarm to 200 to detect a flameout, won't the alarm sound the entire time it's at 250?





TallBM said:


> I'll need to double check.  I know I have had my alarm sound when over and then turned it off and then as the temp went back down and hit the number again I'm pretty sure it went off.  I also feel like this has happened on a number of occasions an happens when I pull meat out of the smoker and leave the probes behind and such.
> 
> I will need to test it and make sure what I am claiming is 100% accurate rather than going off what I am seeing or THINK I'm seeing when I do my smokes :)
> 
> Maybe tomorrow I'll get to check :)


Well I checked today and you are correct that the PROG setting does not go off when the temp comes down.  I have edited/striked through my old statements to hopefully avoid confusing people with that info.

What I did today was set the temp to PROG of 170F today when I finished my smoke and then I turned off the smoker which was at 275F when I turned it off.

The moment I set the 170F the alarm went off and I muted it.

I waited to see if the alarm would go off again at 170F and it did not :(

I think the behavior I was seeing in the past was that I was setting the alarm to something like 165F IT and then after I pulled the probe it it dipped below the IT and then I would drop the probe back in the smoker and shut the smoker door before turning off the smoker.  Minutes later the alarm would go off again because the temp rose back up to hit 165F.

I also looked over the manual and didn't see anything about an inverted temp alert upon temp dropping.  The inverted stuff is setting a count down on the timer vs the default count up.

I'm usually pretty good about verifying and double checking the info I state so I'm not putting crap out there for people to be confused with.  This was a failure on my part and I'll continue to only put out good and accurate info while trying to minimize the word vomit :)     Sorry for any confusion and I hope this info helps


----------



## bregent

Ok, good info. Thanks for checking.


----------

